# Dane-Elec CompactFlash card reader driver prob - help needed

## silentbob

Dane-Elec CompactFlash car reader driver probs - help needed

I have just bought a tasty Canon IXUS 400 digital camera and am now trying to get it working under linux. I haven't yet tried connecting the camera to my system via the usb lead because I have a Dane-Elec CompactFlash card reader that I bought for my previous camera (and I tested it works fine using windows). The obvious benefits of using the reader are that it doesn't need any batteries and is probably quicker?

Anyway, I haven't been able to get it working as when I plug in the USB device it reports that the "USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4e6/0x1010) is not claimed by any active driver."

If I restart USB hotplug, tail -f /var/log/messages gives the following:

```
bash-2.05b# tail -f /var/log/messages

Nov 20 21:18:55 silentbob usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Nov 20 21:18:55 silentbob hub.c: USB hub found

Nov 20 21:18:55 silentbob hub.c: 4 ports detected

Nov 20 21:18:56 silentbob hub.c: new USB device 02:00.0-3, assigned address 2

Nov 20 21:18:56 silentbob usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4e6/0x1010) is not claimed by any active driver.

Nov 20 21:18:57 silentbob uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Nov 20 21:18:57 silentbob usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 05:37:11 Nov 10 2003

Nov 20 21:18:57 silentbob usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

Nov 20 21:18:57 silentbob usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Nov 20 21:18:59 silentbob usb.agent: ... no modules for USB product 4e6/1010/5

Nov 20 21:19:03 silentbob usb.agent: ... no modules for USB product 0/0/0
```

If it's any help when I type mount the usb device does show as follows:

```
bash-2.05b# mount

/dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

/dev/hdc1 on /home type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbdevfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)
```

The actual card reader is shown on the manufacturer's website here - it's the "USB MultiMedia Card" btw.

Any help fixing this problem would be much appreciated, I've only been using linux for about a month - gentoo for a couple of weeks now and I'm really enjoying learning and using it. I'm now 100% linux - if only I could get a few problems sorted like this card reader. I started out with Suse linux but stumbled in a big way with this very same problem when I tried to recompile the kernel with usb support for "unusual" devices and completely fsck up the OS... a good excuse to start from scratch with gentoo though!  :Wink: 

Thanks in advance for any help given!

----------

## silentbob

Oh, I forgot to mention - I found the following on the linux-usb sourceforge page:

```
04e6  SCM Microsystems, Inc.

   0001  E-USB ATA Bridge

   0002  eUSCSI SCSI Bridge

   0003  eUSB SmartMedia Card Reader

   0005  eUSB SmartMedia/CompactFlash Card Reader

   0006  eUSB SmartMedia Card Reader

   0007  Hifd

   0101  eUSB ATA Bridge

   0325  eUSB ORCA Quad Reader

   1010  USBAT-2 CompactFlash Card Reader
```

here: http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/usb.ids

Which includes my exact card reader - butw how do I use the product / vendor id to be recognised when I plug the device in?

(And yes I have googled / searched this forum for any relevant posts but I haven't found anything that looks like a solution!)

----------

## silentbob

Problem solved!

After a few more hours of searching I found some drivers for the "USBAT-02 CompactFlash reader"  here http://usbat2.sourceforge.net and a few install guides...

http://www.lysator.liu.se/~unicorn/hacks/usbat2/

http://beagle.montesquieu.u-bordeaux.fr/yildi/divers/zmate.html

With this driver (a big thank-you to the developers!) I was able to successfully get my CF card reader recognised and have been able to easily download the pictures taken with my new camera - I am very happy!

A few tips for anyone who might be in a similar situation, download the USB driver here: http://usbat2.sourceforge.net/usbat-02.20031116.tar.gz

Extract it to a suitable directory and then run "make" then "make complete" in the src directory. If this works ok you need to restart USB hotplug (/etc/init.d/hotplug restart) and then " insmod /<install dir>/usbat-02.20031116/usb-storage.o" to register the new usb storage driver and then plug in the card reader. With any luck a "tail -f /var/log/messages" will show the card reader as now being recognised and working.

By doing a "cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/0" you should see the correctly identified driver showing. You can now mount the card reader with "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/cf" (assuming you created a /mnt/cf directory!) To make it simple I added to my fstab:

```
# CF card reader

/dev/sda1               /mnt/cf         vfat            noauto,rw,user  0 0
```

So then I could mount the card reader as a normal user.... simple!

I hope that helps anyone else! I've certainly learnt something and overcome a problem that literally killed mu Suse setup when I first encountered it... now just to "emerge -f gimp" using a 56k modem so I can actually do some editing of those pics.... hmm!

SB   :Laughing: 

----------

